# Selling Blood Plasma: Is there a centre in Ireland that will buy blood plasma?



## Lizard (22 Apr 2010)

Is there a centre in Ireland that will buy blood plasma?


----------



## Sunny (22 Apr 2010)

Pretty sure there isn't. Don't think they even use Blood Plasma here or else just use it in very limited cases.


----------



## sandrat (22 Apr 2010)

IBTS don't pay for donations and never will as it was donations from countries who do pay (like America) that caused some of the problems with blood products in the past


----------

